# bad sweekend



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Just had to take my Labrador Ben to be put to sleep, one of the worst days ever for us. First time in 45 years we have been alone in the house.
He went every where with us until he was too old to get in the motor and M/H , I can understand why so many motorhomers have dogs as they get you up, plus keep you exercised.
Take care and look after your dogs.

Don


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your pal blondy.

Just try to remember the good times


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

blondy said:


> Just had to take my Labrador Ben to be put to sleep, one of the worst days ever for us. First time in 45 years we have been alone in the house.
> He went every where with us until he was too old to get in the motor and M/H , I can understand why so many motorhomers have dogs as they get you up, plus keep you exercised.
> Take care and look after your dogs.
> 
> Don


Sory to hear that, know how you feel, my shepherd had prostate cancer and the vet told us when he was on the operating table, so I had to say, let him stay asleep now as its better for him out of pain.

Very sad day that was, still miss him even now.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this.

Trouble is they are family.

Try to focus on the good times together.

Good luck :wink:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear that.
Know how it feels. 
We had to put Miller our Red Setter to sleep nearly 2 years ago. 
Very hard and still miss him alot.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Don

It's having to take them to be put down that makes it so hard. If only our old Lucy could have died peacefully in her sleep a couple of months ago!!

I know just how you are feeling right now.

Regards


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Shep*

Hello,

Sorry for your loss, We know how it is. Nice to hear of so many caring Dog owners on this site.

We lost our dog who was 17 years old two years ago. When I say lost I mean he just disapeared. We never found out what happened to him. Just snook out the gate and walked off the drive one day.

Again, sorry to hear your bad news.

Trev.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm sad for you, Don. It's our last duty and kindness to our pet companions, but that doesn't make it any easier.

Dave


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

So sorry for your loss , In time the pain will lessen but Ben will live on in your heart.

Run Free At The Bridge Ben  



Chris


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

so sorry to hear about your loss, my old dog is around 16 years old and I am dreading the day that we lose him, as you say they are part of the family, time will help, just remember all the good times, 

Anne


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi so sorry to hear that you have lost your beloved pet, I know how you feel as I went through this last Jan with our old Yorkie who was a faithful companion.........I didn't want to see the old boy suffer and so I know just how hard making that decision is.

I now have two more dogs and they have helped lessen the pain although I will never forget the old boy.

Take care and remember the good times.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I am very lucky to have a lot of very good friends, and I know a lot of people would say I was pathetic, probably I would have a few years ago.

But Charlie the greyhound is my best mate and when the day comes we have to part, I can't think about it.

I feel for you.

Roy


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We had our old Labrador to the grand old age of 15 years old when we finally had to have him put to sleep,that was 5 years ago and we still miss him,although when we think of him now it's more with affection than sorrow.
We still have his pal going strong at 13 years old but we know we are approaching a time when we shall have to say goodbye to him and that is going to tear us apart.
I don't know if we shall have another dog but there again I don't know if we could imagine going out in the Motorhome without one!
I should imagine your house feels very empty right now,I am so sorry you have lost your good friend.

Val


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

We do get attached to our animals don't we. I am very sorry to hear of your loss. My Lab Charlie is 9 and I am dreading him leaving us as without doubt he is the best friend we could hope for. We have talked about doing the right thing when the time comes. Not looking forward to it though.

Our thoughts are with you.

Keith and Ros


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*we lost our reggie too don, last night*

don, we know exactly how you feel, we had our reggie put to sleep last night.i,ve been blubbing like a baby all night(whata wally)!with the kids grown up and gone,they do become your baby again.
he was only 5 but had inflamationof the spine.
we've just buried him here in spain...i think of russell....who lst his at lake garda...............our thoughts are with you....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

takeaflight said:


> . . . I know a lot of people would say I was pathetic, probably I would have a few years ago.
> 
> But Charlie the greyhound is my best mate . . .
> Roy


Not me Roy!!! My new best mate is on my lap at this moment, helping with the typing. 

I don't know if it will be any comfort to Don and his wife, but we said we would not have another dog for a while when our Lucy had to be taken to the vet for the last time. We were both so upset that I phoned the breeder later that same day and ordered a new pup.

I was not at all sure I had done the right thing, but on several occasions during the following couple of very miserable weeks my wife said how pleased she was that I had given us something so positive to look forward to. Gracie is just four months old now, and very different to Lucy although she is the same breed. She will never replace the old girl, and neither of us would want her to for a second, but she is already very much a part of the family and took to the motorhome on her first outing as though she had been born in one.

Don, I hope our experience might help you and your wife. I hesitate to offer advice as such, but when you are as fond of dogs as all of us contributing to this thread, the home is incomplete without one.

Best wishes


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Only another dog lover knows how you must be feeling Don, and there are very many of us on here who are thinking of you.

Hope you find that there's another puppy out there who will need and love you every bit as much as you will need and love him or her.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Just like to add my condolences on your loss.
It takes a long time to come to terms with such a loss.
My wife and I say we will never have another dog when our border collie goes but we only lasted a year last time after we lost "Jazzy" our 14 year old "Heinz57 variety"!

Clive


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss of Ben.

You did the right thing by him, try to remember all the good times although it is very hard especially at this time of the year.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Ben will have a wonderful time at the bridge until the time comes for you all to meet again. I have a 14year old lab and I know my time with her is short. I feel your pain just thinking about it.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Bad Weekend*

Hi, I would like to thank you ALL for such kind thoughts at this time, you obviously know how we feel, as you say we have had some brilliant times together, he would dive to the bottom of the river for stones, swim forever, etc plus he was so obedient almost all the while.
anyway thanks for every thing, hope we will meet sometime.

Regards Don


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. There really will come a time when you will remember Ben with a smile instead of a tear. 

No one pet can replace another, but having a young puppy or kitten will keep you busy and make you laugh at their antics so much sooner than sitting just being so unhappy, but I do recognise it is such an individual decision to get another pet or not.

Sue


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Do realise that it is a proper grieving process that you go through. Don't rush or think that you should be over it by now.

Having said that I have found, like others, that the best medicine is a new pet. A rescue dog in particular gives you that feeling that something good has come out of our loss. Taking on a dog in need of a good home is not for the faint hearted though so do take your time.

Best Wishes

Pat


----------



## 100005 (Jul 12, 2006)

Very sad about your loss.
I can't imagine Motorhoming without our dogs.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

patp said:


> A rescue dog in particular gives you that feeling that something good has come out of our loss. Taking on a dog in need of a good home is not for the faint hearted though so do take your time.
> Pat


This might be of interest if you decide to take this route Don.

Our local Dogs' Trust are very understanding, and realise that not everybody feels able to take on what might be a problem dog. After all, that's the reason many arrive there in the first place, whether it's the fault of the dog or the owners!!!!!!! :evil: :evil:

If you ask, the carers at DT will indicate which ones are "bereavement" dogs, or others that are likely to be easy to re-home. Their primary objective is as many successful re-homes as possible, so they are clearly sensible in making it as easy as they can for slightly "uncertain" new owners.

Hope this helps


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel we lost "Pudding" our Yorkie cross on New Years Eve. I miss her so much.

I'm sure they are all running around like puppies again at Rainbow Bridge free from the pain that comes with age.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi it is nearly a year now since I lost my old Yorkie Rocky, he was the largest Yorkie I had ever seen.............I still think of him but the pain has def been eased by my two much loved Welsh Terriers.

Different dogs and a different time..............I do think they have helped to ease what would have been a lonely time without a dog in the house........we said we would never have another and now we have two :roll:


----------

